# bicycle auction



## dave the wave (Apr 10, 2022)

save your money,come home with a treasure.       https://www.auctionzip.com/Listings...8ynbIGFWJqBZ7Hi9j1d-mfQi6mMYAQH_X9S2DOP0hYC9c


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 10, 2022)

Over 300 pieces from one collection. Do we know this collector, Mervil Newlan?


----------



## Vintagebikenut (Apr 10, 2022)

That is one extensive collection. I could only imagine the Miles/Time and Swap meets it would take to accumulate so many bikes. Definitely a couple of eye catchers . Is anyone planning to check this one out?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2022)

Looks like a lot of entry level stuff just cruising through the list. Might be a gem or two in there though. V/r Shawn


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 11, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like a lot of entry level stuff just cruising through the list. Might be a gem or two in there though. V/r Shawn



Yeah there's a few gems....in that hoard.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2022)

That jewel tank should see some action but not much else unless I missed it on a quick review. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 11, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> That jewel tank should see some action but not much else unless I missed it on a quick review. V/r Shawn



Nice Silver King Flocycle, looks pretty complete except for the rear horn light dome.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 11, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 1604797
> 
> View attachment 1604798
> 
> ...



Yeah.  Thems the gems.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2022)

With auction fees and taxes what seems like a good deal can instantly be very expensive especially if you need shipping as well. That said bid like there’s no tomorrow! V/r Shawn


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 11, 2022)

I don't see what the fees are listed.
 Usually 15-20% ?


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 11, 2022)

i called there are no fees or premiums.they take cash or check only day of sale.sounds like stuff will go cheap.except the silverking and the autocycle.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 11, 2022)

Didn’t figure this would stay quite for long.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Apr 11, 2022)

dave the wave said:


> i called there are no fees or premiums.they take cash or check only day of sale.sounds like stuff will go cheap.except the silverking and the autocycle.



Yep, those were the 2 I'd be going for. But it's a 6 hour drive, and same weekend as James Allen's Springfield swap. This is a tough call!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 12, 2022)

Road trip …


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 12, 2022)

Some close ups of the Autocycle would help.

Kinda looks like the saddle has been recovered.  So from the pictures it would be a tall order to travel 500 miles.

Nice complete bike for sure.


----------



## Bikes62557 (Apr 13, 2022)

No Buyers Fees or Illinois sales taxes on this Auction. I called Auctioneer to verify!


----------



## Nashman (Apr 16, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Nice Silver King Flocycle, looks pretty complete except for the rear horn light dome.



That's the one that caught my eye pretty quick at a glance.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 16, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 1604797
> 
> View attachment 1604798
> 
> ...



My picks as well. There is another green/cream Super Deluxe too. Those Krates look ok too. Good eye.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 16, 2022)

It’s Gonna be a fun one for sure … 😜


----------



## Nashman (Apr 16, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> It’s Gonna be a fun one for sure … 😜



Have fun and get the pick of the litter!!









						WHAT’S YOUR GUESS ON THIS PUPPY? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

The front fork is a late 80s-early 90s Wald, probably mountain bike  Did Wald actually make something that looks like that? To my eye, it looks badly bent and installed backwards.




					thecabe.com


----------

